# Newbie Clutch question



## iunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

I have a TC33 and recently I'm having trouble with the clutch engaging. 
If I force it into gear (with lots of grinding) the tractor starts moving and doesn't stop, however I can push the clutch all the way down, it slows down. 

It's like it wants to engage but just can't quite make it. While I was moving dirt the other day, I miscalculated and stalled the tractor while trying to get a load of dirt.

All of a sudden, the clutch worked correctly again.

Next day, clutch problems again.

I'm trying to figure out how to troubleshoot this problem.

Any advice?

thanks,

Gene


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off, welcome aboard. I'm no expert, but it sounds to me as though the clutch doesn't "disengage" all the way entirely. Sometimes anyway. The fact that you're not able to get it in gear easily, combined with the gear grinding suggest's to me that the clutch is still slightly engaged and spinning the gears slightly in your tranny. Is there any adjustment left in the linkage? Is it a mechanical clutch or hydraulic? If it's a mechanical, are you greasing the clutch pedal and linkage via the zirks? Could be a bad master or slave cylinder if it's a hydraulic. Either way, doesn't sound good, and I, personally, would not force it into gear at all or use it for that matter until you have it checked out! Could be really doing damage in the tranny and those aren't cheap in any event. I'd try to get a service manual for it. Hope one of us here can help you walk through this, but that's all I can offer. Please keep us informed of any developments. Chris


----------



## iunknown (Apr 7, 2010)

*Clutch*

Thank you for the quick response.

According to New Holland TC-Series Service

It appears that I have a Hydraulic clutch. After finding this link, I figure the best thing for me to do is change the Hydraulic system oil before do anything else.

While I'm at it, I'll grease all the zerts and try to tighten up the linkage. 

I have the massive service manual so I'll look up what I should do.


----------

